# Bite Wound--Will it be swollen forever???



## Nette

It's a long story, but I was bitten extensively by a dog four weeks ago. Went to the ER, got the puncture wounds cleaned (didn't need stitches), and was prescribed an antibiotic. The scars and bruising have mostly gone away, but the place on the back of my thigh is still swollen and tender. Feels sort of lumpy. I reluctantly made an appointment with the doctor for Wednesday to get it checked out. I've not seen ANY red streaks in that area, but it seems like the swelling would have gone away by now. Can anyone give me an idea of how long it might take to heal? A friend suggested that the dog's tooth might have broken off in the wound.


----------



## WindowOrMirror

I'd like to hear the story... even if it's long!

All sort of trauma and damage take a long time to subside, and whatever is causing that bumpiness could take time to reabsorb, even if it's nothing. My wife had a head injury that still causes her some fake nerve responses, and it's been over two years since the accident.

R


----------



## Pouncer

DMSO it, very lightly, every other day for about a week.


----------



## bluesky

You could have developed a small abscess (not uncommon with bit wounds and punctures as the surface sometimes heals over trapping germs inside). Antibiotics don't always take care of that. A trip to the doctor is definitely in order. Good luck.


----------



## Shepherd

At the very least, call the Doctor's office to ask them what they think.



Pouncer said:


> DMSO it, very lightly, every other day for about a week.


What's DMSO stand for?


----------



## Dodgegal79

It in the back of your thigh, most women have fat there. It will be slower healing there are fat doesn't have the blood system mucsle has, so the swelling would take longer to go down. IMO. Good luck. My sister got bit by a boar when we were kids, actually gored by his tusk on the inside of her thigh. She did get abcess after abcess, the doctor didn't clean it right the first time she stitched it up. She now has a blue scar (keloid) that is huge and very hard.


----------



## insocal

Nette said:


> It's a long story, but I was bitten extensively by a dog four weeks ago. Went to the ER, got the puncture wounds cleaned (didn't need stitches), and was prescribed an antibiotic. The scars and bruising have mostly gone away, but the place on the back of my thigh is still swollen and tender. Feels sort of lumpy. I reluctantly made an appointment with the doctor for Wednesday to get it checked out. I've not seen ANY red streaks in that area, but it seems like the swelling would have gone away by now. Can anyone give me an idea of how long it might take to heal? A friend suggested that the dog's tooth might have broken off in the wound.


As a veterinarian, I have plenty of personal experience with dog and cat bites. Dog bites cause a lot of damage to underlying tissue (crushing and tearing) that can take a LONG time to completely heal and the scarring to resolve. I had a dog bite crush injury on my upper arm that took a year for the thickened, painful area to get back to normal. And that didn't even draw blood. I had some crushed tissue slough out of it over time, but it had been padded by my shirt at the time, so no actual puncture or laceration. 

If you don't have any draining wounds at this point, a tooth fragment is unlikely, but you still need to keep in touch with your doctor until it has healed satisfactorily.


----------



## chickenista

Geesh Nette! I am sorry to hear about it. I love dogs, but dogs can be very, very scary.
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Common Tator

I want to agree with the folks telling you to see a doctor. Soon, too.


----------



## Jenn

bluesky said:


> You could have developed a small abscess (not uncommon with bit wounds and punctures as the surface sometimes heals over trapping germs inside). Antibiotics don't always take care of that. A trip to the doctor is definitely in order. Good luck.


this doctor agrees it could be a sign of an abcess not yet broken loose and causing spreading infection


----------



## Just Little Me

As with any trama injury, you might need to keep it iced to help the swelling down some.


----------



## Nette

Thanks, guys. Short version of the story is that I found a little puppy at the Super Dollar. Took her to the vet, took her home, and was introducing her to the rest of my pack. The old, old dogs were fine with her, but my 8-year-old bird dog, who had never shown aggression to anyone except once to the cat, appeared overly excited. I read the signals wrong. What I took for excitement was indeed aggression. I scooped up the pup in my left hand, and the bird dog ate me up on my right side, trying to get to the puppy. 

BTW, Betty (the pup) is fine. J.R. the bird dog went to prison for 10 days, and has been "re-homed" to a facility exclusively for hunting dogs. All I'll add is that the incident hurt my feelings way more than it hurt me physically...


----------



## Laura

My daughter was attacked and mauled by a miniature dachound last year and had 16 stitches in her calf and several puncture wounds all the way up to her butt. When I took her in to get the stitches out, the PA and an inexperienced doctor wanted to put her in the hospital for IV antibiotics. 

While going to fetch my DH to bring him in the room, I asked the much older Dr. H to look at the wounds. He said it looked right for 10 days old. It took about 6 months for all the swelling to go away.

DD's previous dog bite, a crush wound on her wrist from a large dog took a year for the lump to go away.


----------



## Ravenlost

Nette, I'm so sorry to hear you are still having trouble with this (and am glad to hear the dog has been rehomed). You definitely need to see the doctor Wednesday. Hopefully it is just scar tissue that takes time to resolve.


----------



## Callieslamb

I have a swollen lump from a bee sting that is over a week old.....You are probably mending just fine....but see the Dr as scheduled anyway!


----------



## jen74145

Yes, animal bites warrant medical attention until fully resolved. Just not something to mess round with. Glad you're going back in. I wonder if some arnica would be alright to aid in the healing? 

How frightening that must have been, though. I'm glad you're alright and it wasn't any worse.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Back in the early 90s, DH and I both were bitten by our dog. We had a Weinmarner that was full blood show stock and more intelligent than he and I. After our trip to the ER to get stitched up, we had to make a decision on what to do with our dog. 

We put the dog and ourselves into a multi-week training program. We kept the dog, but never allowed him around other people without us. For any who have received severe animal bites, I very much understand the trauma that can go along with that. For myself, the entire experience made me understand that I have ultimate responsibility for my dog.


----------



## SASSGlock2

Many moons ago, I was a lawman and got bit on the calf by a dude who was hopped up on something. After bouncing his head off the pavement to get his teeth to let go, I had an awful looking wound. The skin did not break, but it was black and purple and blue and looked like someone stuck half a softball under my skin. You could see the imprint of my polyester pants in my skin. It was swollen and bruised and gross for about 3-4 months.

I don't think 4 weeks is anything to really worry about, but keep an eye on it for changes or any signs of infection.


----------



## WindowOrMirror

Nette said:


> Thanks, guys. Short version of the story is that I found a little puppy at the Super Dollar. Took her to the vet, took her home, and was introducing her to the rest of my pack. The old, old dogs were fine with her, but my 8-year-old bird dog, who had never shown aggression to anyone except once to the cat, appeared overly excited. I read the signals wrong. What I took for excitement was indeed aggression. I scooped up the pup in my left hand, and the bird dog ate me up on my right side, trying to get to the puppy.
> 
> BTW, Betty (the pup) is fine. J.R. the bird dog went to prison for 10 days, and has been "re-homed" to a facility exclusively for hunting dogs. All I'll add is that the incident hurt my feelings way more than it hurt me physically...


Wow Nette, getting betrayed like that by an animal you thought you knew is tough (ask me how I know). Hard to part with an animal you've had a while, even after something hard like this. Sorry you had to go through that.

R


----------



## NickieL

It takes a while....I was bit on the knee by a neighbors dog a few years ago. those puncture wounds hurt!

Sorry that your dog was the one that bit you


----------

